

U.S. Federal Cyber Security Workforce Is Inadequate, Says Report - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/u-s-federal-cyber-security-workforce-is-inadequate-says-report/

======
infosecbuzz
Nice idea.....

